# Schriftrolle erstellen



## pixelfresser (3. Juni 2005)

Hallo miteinander,

bin zum ersten Mal hier
Ich verfolge das Forum schon längere Zeit passiv, habe nun aber eine konkrete Frage.
Wie kann man in Photoshop eine antike Schriftrolle erstellen, mit eingerollten Rändern.
Das Papier und die Schriften habe ich schon.
Gibt es für diesen Effekt vielleicht ein Plugin?
Ich hab schon eine Weile gegoogelt, hatte aber kein Glück. Viele tote Links usw.

Würde mich freuen, wenn mir jemand helfen könnte.

Gruß Markus


Hab versucht, ein Beispiel hochzuladen, wie ich es meine, vielleicht hat´s geklappt.


----------



## regurge (3. Juni 2005)

http://www.tutorials.de/tutorials183191.html für das Papier, den Rolleffekt würd ich in Corel machen keine Ahnung wie man das in PS macht.


----------



## Alexander Groß (3. Juni 2005)

Hab folgendes gefunden:

Link1 

Link2 zwar Corell Draw aber wer weiss 

Alex


----------

